# Uninstalled Realtek wireless adapter- HP



## natasha_helpme (Nov 21, 2014)

Somebody please help me
I was uninstalling some program's that I didn't need and I accidentally deleted the Realtek wireless adapter and now my laptop won't detect any networks.
Is there anyway I can fix this without using the internet because I do not have an Ethernet cable. This is really urgent since I need this laptop for school


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do a System Restore to a time before you did this. 
If that doesn't work, Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Device Manager*, Expand *Network Adapters*. If you see your wireless adapter with a yellow flag, Right click it and choose *Update Driver*. Click *Browse My Computer*, then *Let Me Pick from a list of drivers*. This should list your Realtek driver, select it and choose *Next*.


----------



## natasha_helpme (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help but it will only let me restore it to this morning when this happened yesterday :/ and I did what you said but my wireless adapter wasn't there just the family controller and the Microsoft Kernel Debug Network Adapter. Is there any other way? Or should I maybe take it in for someone to have a look at it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Device Manager, right click Any Device and choose *Scan For Hardware Changes*, your WiFi adapter should appear. 
If not then go to the tool bar in Device Manager and choose *Show Hidden Devices* see if the WiFi adapter shows with a Red X, If so, right click it and *Enable* it.
If that doesn't work, Using a computer that is on the internet, go to the troubled computer manufacturers support/download drivers site, type in your make and model# or Service Tag # and download the WiFi adapter for that model and save it to a USB Flash Drive, then install it on the Troubled computer.


----------

